# Armstrong Doping Charges



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks like Lance Armstrong has filed a lawsuit to try and stop the charges against him for doping. I personally hope that Armstrong beats those charges, he is an amazing athlete and one of the people that I look up to in this world for his strength. Here is the link to the story http://www.ksl.com/?sid=21175819&nid=29 ... d=queue-12


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't see why it took them so long to decide to do this investigation and come up with evidence against him when he passed all the other drug test. Looks like a witch hunt to me or all the other drug testing groups are a bunch of phoneys.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't he the most tested athlete in the world? And never tested positive for drugs?


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is one of the latest articles I found on this subject.

http://www.rgj.com/viewart/20120718/SPO ... RONTPAGE|p


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I think that Lance has to be considered one of the greatest athletes in history. That said, getting caught for taking PHD's and using them are two entirely different things. The real issue here is whether a person should be banned from a sport for witnessed usage. Personally I think it is absurd and at this point it is a witch hunt.

Whether I think he took them or not is another matter entirely. Those that design and distribute these types of things have always been one step ahead of those that try to eliminate or control the use. They typically have far better resources to implement their plan as well. It is a multi-billion dollar industry.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

doping was and still is huge in cycling, the most tainted sport much more than steroids in baseball....I find it hard to believe he wasn't using them, these guys work with amazing chemists who are pro's at masking test results, these things are hard to test for anyways. I think he got a pass because of his bout with cancer and his charity. I personally think its a waste of time to go after him at this point, everyone was doing it, so who cares. he's helped hundreds of thousands and it's cycling, so the majority of people don't really care if he used, he's done more good than bad.


----------



## old_ephraim (Jul 28, 2012)

Whether he is guilty or not, at least Lance made the sport relevant for a few years. Cycling is like golf, without a huge star like Lance or Tiger, the sport is irrelevant to the average sports fan!


----------

